# Neutral Switch



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Went out to use the 2355 yesterday and it would not start......neutral switch has been going bad for awhile. Jiggling when the need be on occasion has gotten me by.....but procrastination has not.

I have power.

So, went to JD Parts online and they have all kinds of switch listing for the neutral switch. Guess I will have to visit the dealer on this one. I have not looked, but is the switch accessible thru the floor plate in the cab?

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

See next message


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, Just talked to a friend of mine that has one and he said he thought it was on the top at the front of the rockshaft housing. There is a plate in the center of the cab floor with 6-8 screws that you take off and you can see it towards the left side. He said no problem to replace. Good luck. Mike


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

55 Series utility have a relay on the firewall to prevent voltage drop at the "S" terminal on the starter. Might want to check if there is power at the relay when going to start position on key switch. If no power there, go for the neutral start switch. Can to a test before you swap and put a TEMPORARY jumper wire at the neutral switch plug and try starting. if it starts its a bad switch.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well the switch is not exactly under the floor plate which is about a foot square. On the floor is a grommet about 1 1/2" in diameter between the floor plate and where the seat mounts to the floor....you remove the switch thru the grommet hole and replace there but the floor plate removed kind of allows you to use one hand to help you guide and start the switch. Had to order the switch as JD was out and said that is a common item to be replaced and that they were just sold out......pecked around on the switch and got it to start.....part will be in Tuesday. I am getting where I don't enjoy working on tractors anymore....still love driving them tho...neighbor used to work for JD and went to Kubota...I get him to moonlight for me on occasion. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, glad you got it worked out.


----------

